# First time v carving and epoxy filling corian plaque.



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

A friend sent me an stl of this and asked me to make one for her husband on their anniversary. It was the song sung at their wedding. She found it on the web. The font was a little tricky to work with but I think i turned out ok. I have practically retired from my cabinet shop and now get to "play" with some of my equipment. This was cut on my 4x8 4hp cnc that has cut many kitchens. A lot of machine for this job, it is what I have. I intend to do a lot more of this kind of projects. I have done some 3d work in the past for presents and such as well on this machine. Just thought I would finally share a project.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job, letters turn out nice inside the heart well placed


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks to me like you hit it out of the ballpark! I suspect she'll be very pleased and her husband should be very surprised.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job on that! I have some Corian to play with but have yet to cut it. What bit did you use, feeds and speeds, too, if you don't mind?

David


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

difalkner said:


> Great job on that! I have some Corian to play with but have yet to cut it. What bit did you use, feeds and speeds, too, if you don't mind?
> 
> David


Thanks David. I used a Whiteside 1/4" 60 Degree vcrave bit. I ran at 70 in/min. Th font that was used mimics hand script. It has a lot of waves and crossover vectors so I thought it best to run slowly to get a good sharp edge to pour the epoxy to.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

That is 2 cool !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

How sweet! I am sure your friend and her husband are so pleased.


----------

